# Outback On Magazine Cover



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Picked up a magazine here in BC... thought you'd enjoy the front cover. Now, that's classy!

Click here


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice to see Outback's getting the attention they deserve.

Was there any info on Outback in the magazine or simply a cover shot?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Very cool! Thanks for the link


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Nice to see Outback's getting the attention they deserve.
> 
> Was there any info on Outback in the magazine or simply a cover shot?


In the magazine they reference the Living Forest. Below is the link. Check out site 131 on the map to see the Outback

the Living Forest site


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

LOL! How many sites did you click on before you found the Outback in site 131??

Gorgeous place btw


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> LOL! How many sites did you click on before you found the Outback in site 131??
> 
> Gorgeous place btw


Patience young grasshopper...patience


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks like a pre 2008 21 rs... How cool is that!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Great shot! Looks pretty cool there on the cover!

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*Beautimous!!!! *

Yeah, we'll get to BC ..... eventually!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That is really cool!









And what a beautiful campground. Looks almost ideal for, oh, I don't know... an Outbackers rally maybe?








I wonder what the passage would be on the ferry for a dozen or so Outbacks and their TV's?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

So cool! and what a great place to visit. Add to list...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> That is really cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ONLY a dozen? is it private party?


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I wonder what the passage would be on the ferry for a dozen or so Outbacks and their TV's?


I can tell ya it ain't cheap. We go to the San Juans (Orcas) once a year and it costs us $270 - $300 round trip (depends on day of travel). It's a great place though and well worth it.
A quick look shows the Port Angeles - Victoria run is $4.25/foot each direction. For us (58 feet all hooked up) that would be a round trip of $493









Anacortes to Sidney looks to be a bit less, it would make a longer drive once on the island, but may be worth it. Under 60' is $322 round trip + passengers.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> That is really cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's call is an Official Outbacker Meeting...and then Doug can pay. Ya know...on the "company".


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That is really cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's call is an Official Outbacker Meeting...and then Doug can pay. Ya know...on the "company".








[/quote]

this meeting is officially called to order. All in favor say "Aye Captain PDX", all opposed.....walk the plank.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

This is the campground on Vancouver Island that we go to all the time. In fact next weekend we are there in site 115. It is a beautiful place. When I first saw this picture, I had to look twice to see if it was out Outback, but it wasn't. If anyone is visiting the Island, I would recommend Living Forest. It overlooks the ocean and the city of Nanaimo.


----------

